# Conti DW vs Bridgestone RE760



## AI_TX (Jul 26, 2011)

Hey Guys,

I just got a 335is and am wanting to take off and store the run flats until my lease is up. I'm a little pinched for cash since getting the car so I'm trying to decide between the Continental DW and Bridgestone Potenza RE760. From what I've read the Conti has an edge in most categories but nothing too compelling to push me into them. Out the door I can get the Conti's for $1,080 or the Bridgestones for $855. At this point I'm just concerned with longevity so my question is will the $225 premium for the Conti's get me that many more miles and provide me with that much better of a driving experience over the life of the tires? Any insight would be appreciated!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2003)

I would expect very similar wear between the two.

Tires http://www.tirerack.com/a.jsp?a=AB2&url=/tires/index.jsp


----------



## larryshomework (Dec 2, 2006)

Have an 2003 530i (non-sport). Choosing between these two (Conti DW and Bridge RE760) -- any advice, comments?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2003)

If it were me I'd lean towards the Conti DW for the better grip and faster steering response.


----------



## larryshomework (Dec 2, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> If it were me I'd lean towards the Conti DW for the better grip and faster steering response.


Thanks - that's the info I needed


----------



## BMW535xia (Mar 15, 2011)

Anyone have any opinion/experience with the Conti DWS versus the Michelin Pilot MXM4 and the Michelin Pilot MXV4-S8? Lotsa difference in cost when comparing these three.


----------



## x54.4blue (Sep 17, 2005)

I also need tires for my 535XIT and my first choice is normally Michelin. Are the Conti's better?


----------



## x54.4blue (Sep 17, 2005)

I really would appreciate some direction here since I need to order tires.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2003)

To the last three posts: What tire size? Are you looking for all-season tires? Please start a new thread describing more of what you're looking for and more details rather than continuing to add to AT_TX's thread. This will help you get more responses from other forum members.


----------

